# New Pics - September 26, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Sep26

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sure hope those geese are able to make the adjustment. That would be a large load for you if they needed rehoming!
Cute little ducks, right at the adorable scruffy stage!
Nicely vigorous squeaker - what a cutie!
Lucas is looking fine and dandy, even if he saves most of his sweet talk for when the camera's off!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Very cute pictures, Ive been waiting for you to post more.  I just love your pictures.

You have some very cool ducks and geese I wish we had a pond/ lake like that arround here.

Also Some very beautiful pigeons.

Quick Question for you. 

Ive been debating getting a pair of parlor rollers, as they are not selling at my work and need homes. But the cage is on the ground so when they do there little flip thing, they often get crud in there eyes. Well the female of the pairs bottum eye lid is swollen. Is this from crud or what? Should I put teromiacin on it?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> Very cute pictures, Ive been waiting for you to post more.  I just love your pictures.
> 
> You have some very cool ducks and geese I wish we had a pond/ lake like that arround here.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Michael! I truly don't go looking for most of the ones that end up here .. it just works out that way.

I'd try flushing the eye of the parlor roller with just plain saline solution like people use for their contact lenses. It could very well be that there is a piece of debris in the eye that is causing problems. If that clears it up, then all is well. If not, then post back and update us.

I haven't been there for years, but Batiquitos Lagoon is down there by you .. it's worth a trip: http://www.batiquitosfoundation.org/

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I just love ducks. They are so cute (and eat ants! lol). We had ducks when I was growing up (yes, usually one or two in the bathtub at various times of the year  ). Geese are just as funny, if a bit more intimidating! Papa Goose sure looks happy with his new buddies, and I'm sure they're getting a great tour and sound advice on park life from him. The ducklings are adorable and seem to love Grandpa Joe  (arthritic fellow, remember Grandpa Joe from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory?). The tall rooster is quite the handsome guy, I hope his feet feel better soon. Cute poses from the pijies. I love the face on that black and white little guy and the squeaker is endearing. Good luck to everyone in their recoveries.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Terry, 
Do you think that ducks make good pets? My husband had one when he was little and it used to follow him around EVERYWHERE he loved that duck so much and he has been begging me to let him get one for our kids ya right for the kids. Anyway I was scared cause when I was little I went to a duck pond and got bit by one( it might have been a goose I don't really remember I was young) but either way it really hurt so I keep saying no to the duck, do they bite alot? He said his never bit anyone... Not that I need anymore responsibility but he really wants one.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love the 6 "dumpees", sure hope they get a forever home, poor things.

Love the profile on the squeaker, he is so cute!

I like the bald cap roller, reminds me of my Arthur, they are just adorable. Glad his leg is well on the mend.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanx ill medicate it tomorrow as Im to busy today. And Ive been there already . But thank you.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'd treat that squeaker, probably with Metronidazole and Baytril. He's got that characteristic alopecia that just doesn't look right. Ever since Calvin's bird died (pictures no longer available), I've been very suspicious of anything that looks like that. Paloma had the same look:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=212442

Pidgey


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi SkyOfAngels,

I know that I'm not Terry but, ducks do make great pets. My family had a pet Peking duck when I was a kid. The duck we had was a female which we raised from when she was a fuzzy little duckling and she never bit. I've heard that the males can be nippy (depending on the individual), so maybe you'd want to stick with a female.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking everyone!

That little one is on the Baytril/Metro combo even though there has been no sign of canker aside from the "warning" of the lack of feathering around the head. S/he's got another few days of meds to go. Hopefully all is and will be well.

I'm sure not the one to ask whether or not ducks make good pets .. I'm way too biased in their favor  Some people have pet ducks that are actually house pets. Most have their pets outside. They do need to be either brought in at night or placed in a totally predator proof enclosure at night. Even in urban areas, ducks fall prey to raccoons, coyotes, stray dogs, and unfortunately, humans. Ducks can be nippy but most are gentle and laid back creatures.

Treesa .. it's hard to tell from the pic of the black and white bird .. I think it is actually some type of Tumbler. It has enormous muffed feet.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I think the 911 bird with the muffed feet is probably an English long faced tumbler. Strictly a show bird with those muffs. Glad his leg is healing well. He is a lovely bird.

Margaret


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for sharing you feathered rescues with us, Terry.

The squeaker is too cute. Looks like he's a go getter.  

Sorry to hear about the ducks & geese. Unfortunately, the 'dumping' of animals is never ending, as is the rescue process. 

Wouldn't it be heavenly if those who do the dumping would be responsible for a change.  
Just think, that would mean there'd be a good chance that you & all the other 'animal angels' would actually get a day off. What a great thought to ponder!  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> I think the 911 bird with the muffed feet is probably an English long faced tumbler. Strictly a show bird with those muffs. Glad his leg is healing well. He is a lovely bird.
> 
> Margaret


That's what Bob Nolan told me .. I was getting a bit frustrated about not being able to reach the owner/original breeder of this bird and called Bob. Duhhh .. I've been told before but had to be told again about the long faced vs. short faced .. that tiny beak always makes me think short faced, but Bob "re-educated" me about it being the size and shape of the head. I don't know how you show bird folks keep all this straight  

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Sorry to hear about the ducks & geese. Unfortunately, the 'dumping' of animals is never ending, as is the rescue process.
> 
> Wouldn't it be heavenly if those who do the dumping would be responsible for a change.
> Just think, that would mean there'd be a good chance that you & all the other 'animal angels' would actually get a day off. What a great thought to ponder!
> ...


Yep .. keep thinking those good thoughts! Hmmm .. a day off .. what a wonder that would be 

Terry


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Heeeeeeeere duckduckduckduckduck(x10) I love how it looks like ducks are smiling, but it's clearly evident in Pekins and call ducks the most - at least that's my opinion. 

My pekin, Donald has a bad leg. He had himself a little accident involving an Amish buggy and steep ditch. He get's along fine in the mornings, but by dusk, he's more than ready to go to his favorite corner and sleep.

For my family, we converted an old grainery (been in the family for almost 140 years..it was either convert it or take it down) for our needs. Seeing as how 90% of the chickens like to roost upstairs, it works out great! 

And like TA - I'm too biased for ducks as well. Ducks, geese and chickens. Of course I'm going to say they're great pets.... 

HOWEVER... If your husband...err, children want a pet duck this is what you do:

For the first 3 months, have it be an inside bird. The only AND ONLY contact it has is with people - as constant as possible. Don't leave the bird alone for more than an hour. Imprinting is a serious deal. If someone is at the residence 24/7, then guess who the mama is going to be? 

When it's time to put it with the other birds, have a pen in the coop or whatever building you use specifically for the duck. My sister, when she did this with one of the ducks - she slept in the pen with the duck for 3 nights. Even had an overhead light on to make the bird as comfortable as possible. During the day, leave it alone some so that it can get used to the new sounds and the birds. Eventually the bird will be ready to be released to the other birds..as for when, that's up to you...Now, the downside to all of this is that the bird will most likely be the loner of the group - of any bird group. On the plus side, that duck will be your best friend for it's whole life. 

...and for the record, yes I have done this as well.
The pen we use for "special birds" is about 8 feet long, 3 feet wide, and 6 feet high. Too short for me, I always bang my head. As with all the other pens, the door has a latch to close at night.

Oh yes..that duck - almost forgot.... Lucky is her name. We all agreed on her name because of how she came to us. See, when the ducks lay eggs, the chickens have a tendency to roll the eggs under them. Lucky HAD 2 siblings...let's just say that lucky's siblings weren't approved of by anyone. When we found Lucky, she was still hatching. I took care of the others. *shudders* - she's half domesticated mallard and half runner. (standard runner duck) When she was a duckling, she was pitch black, now she's almost all black, except for the undersides of her wings. Just like a runner's. Her wings are long as well...........I really wish I had a digital cam, khhh.


----------

